# Mixing transtint with finish



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm starting a project this weekend that I was contemplating trying the Transtint dye. Has any one mixed it with a water based finish such as Minwax polycrilic (I have an extra quart left from a previous project)? It is a baby changing table with several shelves made out of birch. I planned to use a water based prestain conditioner to avoid blotching. After sanding, conditioning, sanding, can I mix the the dye with the finish and apply several coats. Will I regret it? Just trying to expand my finishing techniques. I like the trying to use the water borne stains and finishes for ease of cleanup.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Transtint can be mixed with either water or oil. I just used it for the first time myself this week. I mixed it with just plain water so I can't speak on mixing it with anything else.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes you can do it, and yes you will regret it.
Mixing colorant into the topcoat is called tinting. It tends to cloud the finish, obscuring the grain somewhat. That may or may not be desirable depending on how nice your lumber is. The worst part of tinting-- if the finish runs it will create a dark streak. It is also difficult to get an even color (actually impossible unless you spray the finish)

You will be much better off doing the coloring (either dyes, stains, or a combination of the two) and the topcoating in two separate steps.

The prestain conditioner will control blotching. My favorite prestain conditioner is a washcoat of shellac.
Here is how to do the washcoat…
http://lumberjocks.com/pintodeluxe/blog/38333

And here is a discussion on dyes and stains…
http://lumberjocks.com/pintodeluxe/blog/35559


----------



## descolada (Jun 23, 2013)

I've mixed transtint with shellac as the first coat in a few projects with good success. It highlights the grain rather than muting it when used that way. It looks great with an oil based finish as a top-coat.

I based it on the info from this video: http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/pop-goes-the-maple/


----------



## TDSpade (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm still learning about all the different ways to finish wood. But from the books I've read and research I've done on line, you only want to add tint to a clear or glossy finish. Do not add tint to a semi gloss or satin finish, that will cloud or cover over the wood.

I used transtint red mahogany dye in Zinsser clear shellac on my mitered box, posted in my projects. And deft satin brushing lacquer as the final finish coat, no dye added to the lacquer..


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. TDSpade, I really like the look of your mitered box and may try that method. Thanks again.


----------

